# *****, and Coyotes



## Kevan (Sep 19, 2010)

I just built a new place on 5acres, anyway there are a ton of *****, and a ton of coyotes (We have a small dog and I'm nervous to let her out at night, without us standing there and watching her). What are the restrictions and hunting seasons for them? I see the ***** with no problem, but I have only seen one coyote (You hear them every night though, and they sound really close) I doubt very much that you can just shoot them whenever, so I'm just looking for some info. 

Another question I had was if I did get a few *****, can I sell them, if so what would something like that go for.

These are prob dumb questions for most of you, but any help would be great

Thanks in advance
Kevan
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

The regulations for landowners allow them to kill coyotes and ***** all year round if they are "doing or about to do damage". No license or permit is required.

http://michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10371_14724-148682--,00.html


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

Kevan said:


> Another question I had was if I did get a few *****, can I sell them, if so what would something like that go for.


Furs taken out of season are virtually worthless. If you can find someone local who will buy them "in the round" (dead and whole) they'll tell you when they're buying, but it will be Winter.

You can trap ***** alive in a cage trap within 450' of your house and then ask the DNR where you can relocate them to.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Bambicidal Maniac said:


> You can trap ***** alive in a cage trap within 450' of your house and then ask the DNR where you can relocate them to.


Actually, a home owner can not relocate them. If you get caught transporting a live wild animal without an ADC permit, you could get a fine.

The DNR rules for live trapping are either dispatch it or immediately release it.


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

LarryA said:


> Actually, a home owner can not relocate them. If you get caught transporting a live wild animal without an ADC permit, you could get a fine.
> 
> The DNR rules for live trapping are either dispatch it or immediately release it.


They'll tell you what they want you to do if you call them. They make allowances for landowners who don't want to kill what they catch but still want to rid themselves of a pest.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Bambicidal Maniac said:


> They'll tell you what they want you to do if you call them. They make allowances for landowners who don't want to kill what they catch but still want to rid themselves of a pest.




Really thy do? In the rule book it states that you cant relocate.. Even ADC company's are not supposed to relocate animals.. We can with in the same county but they would rather us dispatch them.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Live Traps

As a substitute for foothold traps, trappers may use live traps capable of taking only one animal at a time within 450 feet of an occupied dwelling and associated buildings during the legal time for trapping the target animal. Live traps must be checked daily. Any animal captured in a live trap must be immediately killed or released; it is illegal to take these game animals or protected animals live from the wild. It also is illegal to hold these animals in captivity.


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

Wizard3686 said:


> Really thy do? In the rule book it states that you cant relocate.. Even ADC company's are not supposed to relocate animals.. We can with in the same county but they would rather us dispatch them.


This may come as a surprise to you, but there are different sets of rules for amateurs and pros. The DNR would rather have a landowner moving a captured **** to a less sensitive area than to a more sensitive area. They know that a landowner who is squeamish about killing might just haul a **** over where it will become somebody else's problem. One of the DNR's responsibilities is protecting private property from the public's wildlife. That includes helping landowners deal with nuisance wildlife. So if the landowner calls and says he trapped a **** and he wants to relocate it instead of kill it, the CO can give him verbal permission to do that. He might not. He might insist the landowner follow the letter of the laws that were written to regulate fur harvest and the ADC trapping industry. He may pretend he doesn't have that responsibility to help landowners. He could legally write tickets for not having a tag on the trap, etc. He could legally require landowners to become as expert in trapping law as fur trappers and licensed ADC trappers. But that only gets the DNR a bad rep among landowners and they will solve their problems without DNR input rather than do what the DNR would prefer. So a reasonable CO will be cooperative rather than antagonistic to landowners. That's why I recommend calling them. They can authorize a bending of the law.


----------



## HardWayMike (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Bambicidal Maniac said:


> This may come as a surprise to you, but there are different sets of rules for amateurs and pros. The DNR would rather have a landowner moving a captured **** to a less sensitive area than to a more sensitive area. They know that a landowner who is squeamish about killing might just haul a **** over where it will become somebody else's problem. One of the DNR's responsibilities is protecting private property from the public's wildlife. That includes helping landowners deal with nuisance wildlife. So if the landowner calls and says he trapped a **** and he wants to relocate it instead of kill it, the CO can give him verbal permission to do that. He might not. He might insist the landowner follow the letter of the laws that were written to regulate fur harvest and the ADC trapping industry. He may pretend he doesn't have that responsibility to help landowners. He could legally write tickets for not having a tag on the trap, etc. He could legally require landowners to become as expert in trapping law as fur trappers and licensed ADC trappers. But that only gets the DNR a bad rep among landowners and they will solve their problems without DNR input rather than do what the DNR would prefer. So a reasonable CO will be cooperative rather than antagonistic to landowners. That's why I recommend calling them. They can authorize a bending of the law.


WOW ... the law is the law and that is what both Rob and Larry quoted. You could have saved a bunch of typing by saying ... 
"yes that is the law, but if you call and talk to the CO nicely ... he may look the other way at your relocating it".

I believe the original intent of the no relocation law was to prevent the spread of disease and to prevent the unknowing from getting themselves hurt/bitten. IMHO - the no relocation clause is more geared towards landowners & general public ... not trappers or ADC people. Trappers typically wouldn't be bothered with relocating ... certianly not afraid of dispatching. ADC folks, as Rob pointed, can apearently relocate within the same county.


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

Mister ED said:


> WOW ... the law is the law and that is what both Rob and Larry quoted. You could have saved a bunch of typing


I don't mind typing when it seems clear that someone is lacking a key understanding. I was responding to a question by Wizard3686 who seems to think that the letter of the law prevents the DNR from having any latitude.



> I believe the original intent of the no relocation law was to prevent the spread of disease and to prevent the unknowing from getting themselves hurt/bitten.


I believe it was to prevent people from turning their nuisance animals into other people's problems. It probably was also to make capture and transport of live wildlife for possession or profit illegal except by permit or license. But regardless of why it was made illegal, the DNR has to worry about non-compliance and whatever else may happen if they become perceived as an obstacle to protection of property rights. "The law is the law" ignores the fact that landowners will defend their property rights one way or another.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Bambicidal Maniac said:


> I don't mind typing when it seems clear that someone is lacking a key understanding. I was responding to a question by Wizard3686 who seems to think that the letter of the law prevents the DNR from having any latitude.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was to prevent people from turning their nuisance animals into other people's problems. It probably was also to make capture and transport of live wildlife for possession or profit illegal except by permit or license. But regardless of why it was made illegal, the DNR has to worry about non-compliance and whatever else may happen if they become perceived as an obstacle to protection of property rights. "The law is the law" ignores the fact that landowners will defend their property rights one way or another.




Well first off i have an understanding of the law and how it works. If i remember correct you are the one who trys to skirt the law any way he can. 

And the law was to stop the spread of disease like Mister Ed said. It wasnt to stop ppl from dumping problem animals on to someone else. 


But hey if you need to know a way to skirt a law go a head and talk to Bambi he will be able to tell you all the ways aint that right lil buddy?


----------



## flytiedan (Mar 21, 2011)

Live trap or foot hold n use a kill stick. Don't mark the hide. Take it to the Amish. You'll get something for them. Read up on trapping regs before you do it. Even though people have experience its still good to read the laws with your own eyes

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

Wizard3686 said:


> Well first off i have an understanding of the law and how it works.


It doesn't seem, so. It also doesn't seem you have an understanding of property rights.



> If i remember correct you are the one who trys to skirt the law any way he can.


If by that you mean that I try to protect my property from damage by the state's property, I agree.



> And the law was to stop the spread of disease like Mister Ed said.


So it had nothing to do with preventing possession or trade in live animals? and nothing to do with ADC trappers making work for themselves by moving problems from one customer to another? and nothing to do with one guy using wildlife to pull a prank on another? I don't see how you could know that none of those were factors and that the disease reason wasn't just an excuse used to justify the law. Do you trust every piece of propaganda that you read? or just the ones that suit your needs?



> But hey if you need to know a way to skirt a law go a head and talk to Bambi he will be able to tell you all the ways aint that right lil buddy?


Sure, if you want to protect your property from damage by the state's property, I'll tell you how you can do it without adding to the income of an ADC trapper. Some people have a problem with that, but when you can go down to Tractor Supply and buy a cage trap and use it to rid yourself of a pest, that beats some of the other methods people use.


----------



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)

I'm trying to trap a raccoon, how long should I leave the live trap in the same spot before moving it if Im not having any luck?


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Bambicidal Maniac said:


> It doesn't seem, so. It also doesn't seem you have an understanding of property rights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

4 Car Garage said:


> I'm trying to trap a raccoon, how long should I leave the live trap in the same spot before moving it if Im not having any luck?



4 car What are you using for bait? ***** are a animal of habit they dont really stray to far from the travel routes they have been using. I would find out where they are traveling and set my trap right next to the trail. 


Be warned tho that if they have gotten in the attic or crawl space then there is a good chance that you may have young raccoons in there also.


----------



## Haldor (Nov 30, 2006)

Hate to say it but..."It depends". Are you after a particular **** or just any ****? If it is a personal vendetta I'm guessing you have a good idea of his travels so have it already in a high volume travel route. If this is the case I would try varying the bait first. A suggestion might be dog food (urban ***** prefer Purina...give each bait experiment 2 nights. After trying 3 baits I would then move the trap. This is for a street smart **** so your scent control does not have to be as picky but still use precautions like rubber boot/gloves...Thats my MO. Good luck 4Car! Fun to find others opinions on Bait too!


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

Wizard3686 said:


> There is a legal way to do it and there isnt a legal way to do it.


You may disagree that what I do is legal, but since my CO agrees that what I'm doing is legal, I'll trust his word over the word of someone who profits from the woes of landowners. It's not that I have anything against profit, but since DIYADC is legal (whether you approve or not) and since trapping ***** is not rocket science, that's what I choose to do. 



> If i remember correct you got the boot from Tman for the illegal way of things.


Your memory is faulty and self-serving. I gave tman the boot because he refused to muzzle some blowhard net nanny who doesn't understand property rights. Was that you? If so, you're making his site unfriendly to landowner trappers. I told Paul that if he can't tell people like that blowhard net nanny to use the PM to voice their complaints, then he was just encouraging blowhard net nannies. He babbled some excuse about ethics, but I pointed out that, unlike that blowhard net nanny, I consulted with a CO. Ask him.



> So your saying a home owner in Lower Mi is gonna relocate a **** far enough away from the city so it isnt a problem for other ppl?


I'm saying the CO will tell any landowner who doesn't want to kill a live-trapped **** what his options are. 



> ADC trappers arnt out to make work for them selfs as you have stated.


I'm not inclined to take your word on that. If a licensed plumber told you it was illegal to change your own faucet washers, would you listen to him? Would you hire him to change a faucet washer?



> Sure you can do that and when that **** destroys the trap or you find out you have a litter of babies stuck in the attack and you took momma far away as you stated then what are you going to do?


If a **** destroys a trap from Tractor Supply, then I would look for stronger traps on the internet or go to F'n'T. I don't recall anybody saying anything about ***** in the attic. If I had ***** in the attic, I would kill them and remove them. Unless I wanted to hire someone to do that for me.



> You have alot of hate for ADC trappers why is that?


You're jumping to conclusions. I don't have any hate for ADC trappers. I have a desire to hang onto money that I don't need to spend on hiring someone who doesn't do anything I can't do cheaper. Sometimes ADC trappers are necessary. But it can be possible to protect your property legally without them. Some of them might not want landowners to know that, but when somebody asks, my advice is free and worth at least the price. 



> You keep bring it up saying all we want is money well you sir are very sadly mistaken again.Before i became a permitted ADC guy i did a few jobs for landowner who had permits already for free. We are not out to make a killing in this line of work just enough to help get along and that is all.. ADC guys do much more then the landowner can do or will do when it comes to Problem wildlife.


I'm sure every type of licensed contractor has people who will say something similar. And of course we all know that there are no unscrupulous contractors anywhere in Michigan. Right?



> Oh yea one other lil Tidbit about Bambi before you all start listen to him.. He is new to trapping this is his first year as a trapper he is here spreading words out of his mouth that he really has no clue about.


Catching ***** isn't rocket science and somebody who has years of experience at catching them can still be completely unaware of property rights (as you are proving).



> I called him on that over on T man i was trying to be nice about it over there because of the fact i knew he was new and he was trying to trap some egg eaters off of his land. Then he shows the pics with a few different illegal things in it..


We disagree on some things, but I have the ability to read the laws and to think logically about property rights and to call the authority who has a duty to protect my property from the state's property. Maybe on your planet, you - a person with an economic interest in convincing people they don't have the rights they have unless they hire you - get to declare what is illegal, but here in Michigan, landowners still have rights. They can call a CO, explain their situation and ask questions. You would probably love for your local CO to just tell them to call you. If my CO told me to call a licensed ADC trapper, I would suspect that the trapper was the CO's brother-in-law. 



> So Bambi you keep doing what your doing


Thanks Wizzy. I will. Just because you have an opinion, that doesn't mean it's the only valid opinion or even that it's a valid opinion.


----------



## Kevan (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry, I'm new to this whole trapping thing and don't know the lingo, what is ADC trapping?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

